# Scorpion laying in water bowl :s



## bigggzy (Jan 10, 2012)

I have an emp scorpion, not very old one, and im not worried for him as he's very active, eats well and makes a racket trying to scale the walls of the tank when im trying to sleep, but recently I've got him a bigger water dish and filled it with water crystals, and it's now his chosen place to stand/rest I keep the tank sprayed and humid, he has tight hides, it's a good heat and he seems very happy just wandering about, just wondering why recently he's spending ALOT of time just bathing in the dish. Thanks for the help x

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Sounds like he wants a drink. Dump the water crystals as they're useless for scorps/T's etc and just give him a bowl of the stuff you get free from your tap.


----------



## bigggzy (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll give it a go. I know he's fine as his behaviour isn't out of the ordinary, just been lounging about in it for a few days now tho :s ill try just water  

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

callum b said:


> Sounds like he wants a drink. Dump the water crystals as they're useless for scorps/T's etc and just give him a bowl of the stuff you get free from your tap.


spot on water crystals are rubbish


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I thought scorps had chewing mouthparts and could ingest solids, unlike Ts.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> I thought scorps had chewing mouthparts and could ingest solids, unlike Ts.


Thats what i thought too oddly


----------



## bigggzy (Jan 10, 2012)

He has been like "licking" his front feet while sitting in it so maybe he is drinking, i dno 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Either way, water is best : victory:


----------

